# help finding alternative to dreamweaver



## wbrook (May 19, 2004)

Hi all, 

this isn't really related to tech support, but I'm hoping I can draw on your experience. I'm a web designer. I just moved to a new computer with windows 7. On my old computer I have dreamweaver mx 2004, which I only use to update one client's site. All my other clients are now on joomla or wordpress. This one site is mostly in custom php but it does use dreamweaver templates and libraries. 

My problem is I would now need to buy the latest version of dreamweaver since the one I have won't work on windows 7. But it costs a fortune! I can't even upgrade because my current version is too old. 

Does anyone by chance know of a free or low cost editor that can deal with dreamweaver templates/libraries? I know it's a lot to ask! I could convert the libraries to server side includes, but the templates?

Thanks for any advice on this.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

http://kompozer.net/


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

I agree with namenotfound (awesome name btw) as it is free but...... i doubt the template files would work with anything but dream weaver(never tried though)


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

dukevyner said:


> (awesome name btw)


Thanks


----------



## downtime (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm using Studio MX from 2002 on Win7 64bit without any real trouble. Apparently using Vista compatibility mode works, although I haven't had to use it.


----------



## tex0gen (Jun 10, 2007)

Notepad++

My fav!


----------



## mpchekuri (May 20, 2010)

I suggest you to buy phpdesigner which I found a best software to build php scripts. It almost functions like visiual studio for editing functions and other modules. you can get it at http://www.mpsoftware.dk/phpdesigner.php.


----------



## akawal (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi
Can I suggest nvue, or kompozer, both very basic but free and very useful*

Alvin Kawal*


----------

